#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Firmware DD-WRT para D-Link dir 600

## leandrolopeswifi

Galera, preciso do firmware para o d-link dir 600 
se alguem tiver o link, agradeço.
abraço.

----------


## 1929

> Galera, preciso do firmware para o d-link dir 600 
> se alguem tiver o link, agradeço.
> abraço.


Leandro, não sabia que dava para colocar no dir-600. Mas visitando o site, realmente dá.
No dir-300 vai muito bem este firmware

Já procurou no site do desenvolvedor? Ele é livre de licença

Router Database | www.dd-wrt.com

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

valeu mano. consegui la. vou testar agora.

----------


## 1929

> valeu mano. consegui la. vou testar agora.


Depois nos conta como foi a experiencia.
Eu tenho 2 dir-300 como clientes com este firmware. Eles são excelentes. Nem parece dir-300

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

Cara!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
É ridiculo o que a DLINK eoutras empresas fazem...
Coloquei ontem a firmware dd-wrt no Dlink dir 600!!
Linux é fodaaaaaaaaaaaa veio!!!
Liberei coisas que nao tinha com a firm da dlink. DLIXOOOOOOOOO!!!!!
tipo, agora tenho gerenciamento profissional em um radio considerado normal!!!
 :Smile:  muitoo bala!!! 
Indico a todos, é facil rapido e extremamente bacana o firmware. ja usava em um linksys wrt, agora to com os dois dlinks dir 600 bombando na rede conectados a 4km com aquario 25dbi usando 2.4GHZ N !!!
testei com antena omni que vem com ele e se conectavam a 150mbps os dois!!!
muito rapido e nao esquenta, o que me traz boas impressoes sobre esse modelo.
Indico a todos!
Abraço

----------


## 1929

Leandro, este firmware tem também uma versão para servidor. Deve ser um show também.
Como eu disse antes, dir-300 que é um radinho, passa a comportar-se como um rádio de gente grande. Este firmware valoriza o chipset do dir-300 que é atheros e estava sufocado pelo firmware original.
Os dois que instalei estão bombando também. E outra coisa: de todos os radinhos que dizem ter superG, nenhum demonstrou isso. Mas no dir-300 ativei os 40mhz e passou muito mais banda. Logicamente que o cliente não precisava de tudo isso de banda, mas o que notei é o tempo de resposta que diminuiu muito. Ficou "elétrico".

Uma coisa que me chamou a atenção do dir-600 é que faz referencia a 802.11N. Mas ele tem só uma antena. Como é isso então?

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

Sim!!!!!!!! Aqui to usando pra testes em 40mhz o DIR 600 e realemente é mais rápido e passa mais banda que qualquer radinho simples.
Quanto a antena não sei te dizer, porque ainda não desmontei elas...(confesso que to me coçando aqui pra desmontar uma.)
Mas tipo , pra mim tá show de bola esse rádio! tá no talo aqui roteando uma GVT de 12megas bombando o sinal a 3 dias sem dar pau.
Vou fazer mais testes , coloquei um par em um cliente que tinha problemas de sinal fraco, e adivinha:::???
O sinal ficou perfeito usando essa firmware.lá uso modo G 20mhz.
Vou postando assim que concluir os testes,ok.

Abraço.

"Sirvam nossa façanhas de modelo a toda terra, de modelo, a toda terra, sirvam nossas façanhas de modelo a toda terra!!!" 
RS!!

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

Mais um teste galera:

10 Adaptadores Wireless Usb Tp-link Tl-wn821n 300mbps 802.11n 
01 Dlink Dir 600 (rodando dd-wrt)

Modo:2.4ghz N (40MHZ)
Canal:11
Potencia AP: 71mw
Sem senha , apenas controle de MAC.

A maioria dos adaptadores USB conectou com sinal a 85% ou mais, dando uma ótima performance na rede do cliente.
Quanto as taxas de transferencia , melhorou bastante em todas as maquinas.
Apenas um ponto distante 6 paredes do ponto de acesso ficou com sinal medio, 40%, mas conectou tranquilo.
Área total: 100m quadrados.

O AP foi colocado a uns 2 metros do chão fcando exatamente no meio do local. 
O gerenciamento nesta firmware é fácil rápido e seguro.

Fica a dica pra quem quiser um rádio bom e produtivo.
D-Link Dir 600 c/ firmware dd-wrt.

Abs.

----------


## 1929

> Mais um teste galera:
> 
> 10 Adaptadores Wireless Usb Tp-link Tl-wn821n 300mbps 802.11n 
> 01 Dlink Dir 600 (rodando dd-wrt)
> 
> Modo:2.4ghz N (40MHZ)
> Canal:11
> Potencia AP: 71mw
> Sem senha , apenas controle de MAC.
> ...


Leandro, tu vai fazer mais alguns testes outdoor?

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

Sim, quero tentar 5, 8km e depois 3km com visada comprometida.
Testei agora a noite outdoor usando antena que vem junto ao ap:
distancia:2km
Potencia: 100mw
modo:B/G
canal:11
sem criptografia apenas controle de MAC
conectou no ap (outro dlink dir 600 usando ddwrt) com 80% de sinal.
area tem poucas redes wifi (predio para predio)zona de fresnell totalmente limpa.
No cliente coloquei o dir600 com a antena virada pra sacada (dava visada pro meu predio) fazendo o mesmo procedimento no meu AP.
To começando a gostar desses radios.

ps>>Amanha vou tentar outdoor usando cx hermética+ aquario 25dbi 12km, 3km,8km.

----------


## ArilsonWestLink

Camarada Leandro,

Vc disse que tem 2 DLink DIR-600 na sua rede. Eles estão como cliente de algum outro AP?
Faço esta pergunta pq estou pensando em usa-los nos meus clientes, conectando-se em um MK com miniPCI Engenius.
Vc acha que é possível?

Qualquer ajuda é bem-vinda.
Abraço a todos.

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

Fala Galera!
Quem quiser colocar o firmware de teste, é só seguir o tuto do link abaixo:

[
NÃO ME RESPONSABILIZO POR POSSIVEIS ERROS !!

*Passo-a-passo de out-of-the-box firmware de fábrica* 

Para instalar o dd-wrt em qualquer um D-Link DIR-300 Revision B1 ou um D-Link DIR-600 Revision B1, você precisa de flash-lo diretamente do roteador página de administração web (sim, isso está correto ... a partir de D -Link 's interface padrão da web). Estes são os passos a seguir: 
Download o último firmware em: http://dd-wrt.com/site/support/router-database, e digite o modelo como DIR600 ou DIR300, conforme apropriado. Haverá dois arquivos, "dlink-REVB-fábrica webflash.bin" e "dir600-REVB-DDwrt-webflash.bin" / "dir300-REVB-DDwrt-webflash.bin". Você só precisa de fábrica arquivo webflash. 
Conecte-se ao DIR-600/DIR-300 usando um cabo Ethernet. 
Open http://192.168.0.1/ no seu navegador, que deve abrir o DIR600's / página administrativa DIR300 desde o padrão D-link de firmware. 
O D-link detalhes de login de usuário padrão é "admin", senha em branco, e digite o captcha da imagem. 
Manutenção -> Firmware Update 
Clique no botão "Procurar" -> selecione o dlink "REVB-fábrica webflash.bin arquivo" -> clique em "Upload" button. 
Espere 2 ou 3 minutos para o DIR-600/DIR-300 a piscar e fazer a atualização. (que deveria ter acabado quando o navegador tentar se conectar após o reinício, e provavelmente falha porque o endereço IP foi alterado). Após o flash e atualização é feita, o roteador irá reiniciar para DD-WRT, bem como o endereço IP terá mudado para 192.168.1.1. Não há necessidade de fazer qualquer reposta. 
Open http://192.168.1.1/ no web browser. Provavelmente terá que atualizar o seu endereço IP (se estiver usando IP estático) para esta sub-rede para poder conectar. Isso deve abrir DD-WRT na interface web. Configurar DD-WRT, como desejado. 
Pronto!! agora vc tem uma firmware profissional em um rádio comum.
Faz quem sabe!!ok.
Os meus não deram problema. configurei 10 rádios sem problemas.

Abs.

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> Camarada Leandro,
> 
> Vc disse que tem 2 DLink DIR-600 na sua rede. Eles estão como cliente de algum outro AP?
> Faço esta pergunta pq estou pensando em usa-los nos meus clientes, conectando-se em um MK com miniPCI Engenius.
> Vc acha que é possível?
> 
> Qualquer ajuda é bem-vinda.
> Abraço a todos.


Arilson, sim, é possivel. podes usar ele com antenas de grade que fica show.
testei 19 e 25dbi aquario e proeletronic (usando apenas pigtail).

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

Olá pessoal.

Sempre tenho dúvidas quando vocês falam da velocidade do link. Eu tenho um link com 1KM, limpo, e que está dando +/- 4MBytes de tráfego, ou 32mbits. Vez ou outra eu vejo alguém dizer que consegue um número maior, por exemplo 12megas. Afinal, como nosso colega citou, são 12megabytes ou 12 megaBITS(1,5MBYTES)?? 

Abraço!!

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

Bom dia pessoal.

Imagino que a resposta a minha pergunta seja SIM, mas é sempre melhor perguntar.
Perde-se a garantia ao usar um outro firmware, mas é possível reverter o firmware para um do fabricante?

Abraço,
Adriano

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

Sim, o processo é possivel.
Conforme comentei, existem passos a serem seguidos pra que isso seja feito. Quem não tiver experiência nesse tipo de processo, não deve tentar ,ok.
Muitas vezes perde-se equipamentos por tentativas erradas.
Abs.

----------


## Lucas Gomes.

O DIR-600 permite a limitação de banda dinâmico ou especifica para cada usuario? Pergunto isso pq divido net entre 4 maquinas aqui em casa e ta mt tenso ver 8mb ser comido por torrent esquecido aberto pela minha irmão e toda a reclamação por conta dos cabos passando pela casa.

Por esse motivo penso em subir a rede sem fio e precisarei de um equipamento que faça o controle de banda e tenha um bom sinal a +/- 50/70 metros de distancia do ponto com 2 ou 3 paredes de alvenaria...

Agradeço a todos pela ajuda e bom fds...

----------


## Lucas Gomes.

Me desculpem a segunda pergunta, mais esqueci de perguntar algo na anterior.

Esse DIR-600 trabalha com os padrões N e G em simultâneo???

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

Sim amigo, ele faz controle de banda utilizando a firmware dd-wrt. Quanto aos padroes B/G/N tambem funcionam simultaneos. Para N vc poder utilizar banda de 40mhz, onde realmente o AP fica muito rapido e estavel.

----------


## sergio

Não entendo porque empresas como DLINK e tantas outras não dão uma força para estes projetos livres. Normalmente são melhores que os "oficiais" da própria empresa. Sem contar um detalhe, imagine os próprios engenheiros da empresa passando informações importantes sobre a manipulação do hardware, o hal... Seria bem mais simples e provavelmente bugs seriam corrigidos rapidamente.

Obrigado Leandro e 1929 pelo tópico e excelentes comentários.

----------


## 1929

E este firmware dd-wrt é bem completo. Tem coisas que outros nem pensam em implementar. E muita coisa que um usuário como talvêz nunca va usar. Quem sabe um dia.
E tem também uma versão para servidor que deve competir com muitos outros mais famosos.
Os dir-300 que coloquei ele, ficaram um balaço também. Este chipset atheros é realmente muito bom e a D-link não sabe explorar tudo que ele pode dar.

----------


## wleandro

Estou querendo adquirir o dir-600 pelo baixo custo e por suportar o firmware dd-wrt, como o roteador se comporta quando ativa o QoS ?

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

Fica bala cara! Só usando ele pra vc realemnte entender a diferença entre o original e o dd-wrt.
Coloquei em um dir 300 aqui tbm, ficou show.
recomendo a todos que tenham esse modelo ou que queiram adiquirir ele.

----------


## wleandro

> Fica bala cara! Só usando ele pra vc realemnte entender a diferença entre o original e o dd-wrt.
> Coloquei em um dir 300 aqui tbm, ficou show.
> recomendo a todos que tenham esse modelo ou que queiram adiquirir ele.


Estou querendo comprar o DIR-600 e colocar o DD-WRT,para gerenciar melhor a divisão de banda de um link de 1mb em uma pequena rede de 5 pcs, será que ele "aguenta" nessa situação?

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

5 PCS??? isso ae qualquer ap bom aguenta tranquilo.
To testando ele gerenciando em média 30 usuários e ele aguentando 100%!!
Com dd-wrt bem configurado ele gerencia tranquilo.
Mas tem que configurar certo , não basta apenas subir o firmware,ok. tem que colocar as regras nele,ok.

----------


## wleandro

> 5 PCS??? isso ae qualquer ap bom aguenta tranquilo.
> To testando ele gerenciando em média 30 usuários e ele aguentando 100%!!
> Com dd-wrt bem configurado ele gerencia tranquilo.
> Mas tem que configurar certo , não basta apenas subir o firmware,ok. tem que colocar as regras nele,ok.


Olá, valeu pelas informações ! Vou compra-lo ! Depois teria como vc postar os prints dos ajustes finos que vc realizou no firmaware ?

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

Oi pessoal

vcs têm monitorado a temperatura desses aparelhos(dir-600)? Não esquenta não?
Pois vejam bem, se a carcaça for projetada para um tipo de uso e o aparelho funciona de forma mais agressiva ele não vai esquentar mais?? Vocês têm usado ele internamente, externamente ou ambos? Não sei como é o clima onde vcs moram, mas aqui na Bahia para uso externo se ele esquentar é complicado.
E aí? Vocês perceberam alguma coisa diferente? 

Adriano

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

Amigo, a diferença em relação à carcaça dele é bem visivel quanto aos outros modelos.
Esse modelo pode ser colocado na vertical (ja vem com suporte c/parafusos) eupelo menos uso ele aqui na empresa assim.
Temos uns 25 a 35 usuários conectando por ele. acompanho direto isso pois trabalho no suporte então passa tudo por aqui, links etc.Temos em nosso datacenter um modelo de teste com potencia de 32mw rodando pra 5 notebooks com 
placa de rede sem fio B/G/N então se conectam ao AP em N(150mbps).
Segundo o relato do pessoal, a transferência de arquivos é muito rápida nesse modelo. também testamos com 10 adaptadores tplink N (até 300mbps) funcionando perfeitamente.

Já pra uso outdoor eu testei duas unidades colocando em caixa hermética (4x maior que o AP) e ventilada. Não sei te dizer se em uma cx hermética diferente da que uso, ele não esquentaria...

Link está em uso sem quedas usando 2.4GHZ N 40MHZ canal 14 MKK setados em WDS (sao dois aps dir 600 c/ firmware dd-wrt).esse link tem 6.5km usando duas antenas Aquario 2.4GHZ 25dbi.

Aqui no RS esse verão foi muito quente portanto foi um bom teste pra muitos links isntalados. agora vem o inverno, umidade, etc. temos diversas temperaturas amigo.

----------


## 1929

Muito bem lembrado Leandro. Baixa potencia.

Pois normalmente quando se fala em turbinar um Ap, logo bem a mente a questão do aumento de potencia.
E como está com baixa potencia, creio que não irá esquentar mesmo.
Um bom teste é colocar a mão nestes que estão indoor e trabalhando intensamente e sentir a temperatura.

----------


## apscherbach

Boa noite pessoal!!

Finalmente fiz meu cadastro. =D
Meu caro Leandro, obrigado por nos fornecer alguns dados sobre sua experiência com estes APs.
Eu comprei um dir-600, estou esperando chegar. Queria mesmo poder pegar dois deles pra testar onde trabalho. Lá temos um link de 1KM operando em 108mbps sobre APs ovislink. Mas eu acho que o link poderia ser melhor. Em WDS ele não passava de 24mbits, daí deixei ele com uma gambiarra... hehehehehe.... e consegui chegar a 36mbits. Mas o pessoal perdeu acesso externo, só acessam via proxy... =D
A segurança em WDS também era um lixo, só wep. Agora estão com wpa2.
Bom, deixa chegar pra eu ver o que dá pra conseguir fazer. Vou pedir pra empresa comprar um.

VALEU!!
Adriano

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> Muito bem lembrado Leandro. Baixa potencia.
> 
> Pois normalmente quando se fala em turbinar um Ap, logo bem a mente a questão do aumento de potencia.
> E como está com baixa potencia, creio que não irá esquentar mesmo.
> Um bom teste é colocar a mão nestes que estão indoor e trabalhando intensamente e sentir a temperatura.


Realmente o AP é bem bacana. ontem passei o dia transferindo arquivos pesados , com mais uns 20 usuários trafegando dados por ele e tá tranquilo.
Quanto à potência, nunca gostei da história dos 400mw, e tal.
Já fiz link externo usando 32mw e roda até hoje...
Mas é isso, a peleia é diária!!
Abraço.

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> Boa noite pessoal!!
> 
> Finalmente fiz meu cadastro. =D
> Meu caro Leandro, obrigado por nos fornecer alguns dados sobre sua experiência com estes APs.
> Eu comprei um dir-600, estou esperando chegar. Queria mesmo poder pegar dois deles pra testar onde trabalho. Lá temos um link de 1KM operando em 108mbps sobre APs ovislink. Mas eu acho que o link poderia ser melhor. Em WDS ele não passava de 24mbits, daí deixei ele com uma gambiarra... hehehehehe.... e consegui chegar a 36mbits. Mas o pessoal perdeu acesso externo, só acessam via proxy... =D
> A segurança em WDS também era um lixo, só wep. Agora estão com wpa2.
> Bom, deixa chegar pra eu ver o que dá pra conseguir fazer. Vou pedir pra empresa comprar um.
> 
> VALEU!!
> Adriano


Não esquece de colocar a firmware dd-wrt pois a original é um lixo.
Com certeza vais gostar do AP.

----------


## kaipper

fala ai meu povo estou acompanhando aqui e ja estou pensando em comprar o meu DIR-600.. (YN)

----------


## 1929

Fiz a substituição do firmware conforme o tuto que o Leandro postou.
Mais facil impossível.
Só não coloquei ainda em produção, pois estou preparando uma torre nova para eles.

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

Isso ae 1929, fácil , rápido e sem dor de cabeça.
Quanto ao gerenciamento, é só colocar as regras como em todo firmware dd-wrt, na guia administration.
O hardware aqui tá aguentando blz. teve temporal ae no RS esses dias e os 4 externos que instalei tão a 100%.
Os clientes que instalei interno é só alegria. 
Não sei se o fabricante tomou vergonha na cara e resolveu fazer algo decente, só sei que estamos bem mais seguros com esse rádio.
Quanto a temperatura, nem mesmo com 30 clientes acessando ele ferveu , quem conhece dlink sabe que os outros modelos fervem, esse até o momento tá se superando.temp normal de operação.

----------


## gustavobvalle

Olá Leandro, gostaria de saber como vc fez para configurar o dir 600 e o outro roteador.
Como é a configuração dos aparelhos?
Se puder me auxiliar eu agradeceria muito, pois preciso fazer esta configuração e nao tenho uma ideia concreta de como seria a configuração do segundo roteador.
Abraço... e aguardo respostas...

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> Olá Leandro, gostaria de saber como vc fez para configurar o dir 600 e o outro roteador.
> Como é a configuração dos aparelhos?
> Se puder me auxiliar eu agradeceria muito, pois preciso fazer esta configuração e nao tenho uma ideia concreta de como seria a configuração do segundo roteador.
> Abraço... e aguardo respostas...


Utilizo em WDS , AP1 (AP+WDS) procure no google o que é WDS ,ok.
Quanto a performance, continuam 100%, sem rebootar sem esquentar, enfim, pra mim atende todos os requisitos de qualidade x preço que um hardware precisa ter.
Nunca gostei muito de DLINK porém esse rádio me fez rever meus conceitos.
Tenho algumas instalações feitas como AP ---> CLIENTE -->CLIENTE -----> CLIENTE tbm.
Utilizei pra testes esse radio + 1 antena aquario Omni 12dbi, ligada somente com pigtail ao rádio. usando 50mw tenho clientes conectados nele a 5km com sinal -55.

----------


## 1929

> Utilizo em WDS , AP1 (AP+WDS) procure no google o que é WDS ,ok.
> Quanto a performance, continuam 100%, sem rebootar sem esquentar, enfim, pra mim atende todos os requisitos de qualidade x preço que um hardware precisa ter.
> Nunca gostei muito de DLINK porém esse rádio me fez rever meus conceitos.
> Tenho algumas instalações feitas como AP ---> CLIENTE -->CLIENTE -----> CLIENTE tbm.
> Utilizei pra testes esse radio + 1 antena aquario Omni 12dbi, ligada somente com pigtail ao rádio. usando 50mw tenho clientes conectados nele a 5km com sinal -55.



Leandro, você viu que tem também uma versão do dd-wrt para uso como servidor num pc?
Pelo que este firmware faz com um D-link, dá para ter uma idéia do que ele pode fazer como servidor.
Não testei, até porque me falta ainda muito conhecimento para isso, já ando engati nhando no Mikrotik, mas acho que pode ser mais uma opção. Se tiveres tempo dá uma olhadinha nele.

----------


## gustavobvalle

Teria como vc me mandar uma print para mim da configuração do AP principal e a de um Ap secundário? 
Lembrando q tanto no roteador principal quanto no segundário, eu preciso ter acesso tanto via cabo como via wireless.
Li no google o q é Wds, mas nao achei nada de como fazer a configuração.
Abraço e aguardo respostas...

obs: se puder me passar o passo a passo da configuração de ambos, para nao precisar tirar as prints, tbnn me ajuda.

----------


## 1929

> Teria como vc me mandar uma print para mim da configuração do AP principal e a de um Ap secundário? 
> Lembrando q tanto no roteador principal quanto no segundário, eu preciso ter acesso tanto via cabo como via wireless.
> Li no google o q é Wds, mas nao achei nada de como fazer a configuração.
> Abraço e aguardo respostas...
> 
> obs: se puder me passar o passo a passo da configuração de ambos, para nao precisar tirar as prints, tbnn me ajuda.


Este firmware dd-wrt é bem mais chatinho de configurar em comparação com os tipo aprouter. Não é difícil, mas como tem muito mais opções, no início a gente fica meio perdido. Mas depois pega o rítmo.

O melhor mesmo é te enviar um arquivo já configurado e daí voce copia ele para dentro do AP.
Eu não me proponho a fazer isso agora, pois eu estou numa correira danada. Estou com dois rádios destes já com o dd-wrt instalados, mas configurei como cliente. Mas se até o final de semana ninguém te passar o arquivo, eu faço isso. Daí é só voce configurar para sua range de IPs.

----------


## gustavobvalle

Olá 1929, agradeço muito pela sua ajuda.
Pesso entao que se niguem me mandar o arquivo até o final da semana, que vc me mande.
Se possível, me mande o dos dois roteadores: o principal e o secundário.
Abraço.. e aguardo novas respostas
obs: se quiser me passar o seu email ou se quisero meu, pessa por mensagem privada.

----------


## gustavobvalle

1929, ninguem postou o arquivo.
Se vc puder colocar ele em algum site para que eu possa baixa-lo...
Aguardo respostas

----------


## 1929

Meus amigos, aparentemente há um bug no dd-wrt com dir-600.
Para uso como cliente não dá para fazer o site survey para escolher a rede que quer se conectar, pois ele grava o nome da rede mas não grava o canal.

Daí tem que restaurar as config de fábrica e começar de novo. Seleciona modo AP, escreve o nome da rede e o canal correto e "save", nunca apply settings.
Daí volta a selecionar modo cliente e escolhe se quer bridge ou unbridged. Save

Só vai usar o apply settings no fim das configurações.
E só usa o site survey para pesquisar rede mas nunca para mandar ele se associar a rede, pois dá mensagem que se associou mas dái vai gravar errado o numero do canal.

Agora estou com dois dir-600 como cliente rodando belezinha. Já configurei e desconfigurei várias vêzes para confirmar este negócio do canal. E sempre que faz site survey acontece isso. 

Deem uma olhada neste link. Lá coloquei mais expliicações.

DD-WRT Forum :: View topic - Dir-600 in client mode

----------


## diegocat

Boa Tarde pessoal 

eu tenho tmb um dir-600 e logo qe comprei ja instalei o DD-WRT sou cliente de um provedor via radio

nao consigo configura como cliente ja fiz de td ja coloquei o SSID ja coloquei ip gateway tentei clona o mac e nada 

nao consigo navega pelo dir 600

----------


## 1929

> Boa Tarde pessoal 
> 
> eu tenho tmb um dir-600 e logo qe comprei ja instalei o DD-WRT sou cliente de um provedor via radio
> 
> nao consigo configura como cliente ja fiz de td ja coloquei o SSID ja coloquei ip gateway tentei clona o mac e nada 
> 
> nao consigo navega pelo dir 600


E como cliente do provedor eles não te deram o suporte para configuração? Você vai ter que saber o ip do servidor deles, se tem criptografia, que tipo de autenticação eles usam, etc, etc, O mais correto é que eles configurem para o sistema deles.

Atualmente que rádio voce está usando para conectar no provedor? E neste rádio voce consegue entrar para ver as configurações?

A não ser que voce já esteja recebendo o sinal e quer colocar o roteador para ampliar o sinal dentro de tua casa. Daí voce vai configurar ele como AP e criar a sua rede. E entrar com cabo de rede do rádio deles na porta WAN do diir-600.

Para uso como cliente tem alguns detalhes que postei mais acima.

----------


## diegocat

minha situação hehe

antena de grade 
cabo descendo +- 8metros 
placa pci ralink rt61

o rapaz do provedor nao conseguiu configurar o DD-WRT que ta instalado no meu dir-600
o meu sinal da intenet consigo ver as configuraçoes

ip
mascara
gateway
servidor dns
e o mac

eu queria faze assim 

configurar o Dir-600 
recebendo o sinal direto da antena e mandando o sinal via rede lan para o meu pc

obrigado pela atenção

----------


## diegocat

tem outro firmware que pode instalar nele ?

----------


## 1929

> minha situação hehe
> 
> antena de grade 
> cabo descendo +- 8metros 
> placa pci ralink rt61
> 
> o rapaz do provedor nao conseguiu configurar o DD-WRT que ta instalado no meu dir-600
> o meu sinal da intenet consigo ver as configuraçoes
> 
> ...



Diego, eu sofri muito para configurar como cliente. Talvez o Leandro não sofreu porque ele deve ter uma só rede e configurou direto com o nome e o canal da rede. No meu caso, como tenhos vários Aps, eu estava tentando conectar na rede via site survey. E como eu disse antes, não dá certo, pois ele vai gravar o nome da rede mas não grava o canal.
Mais acima eu contei como consegui configurar, gravando o nome e canal da rede sem usar o site survey.
Mostra o tópico para o rapaz do provedor. Como ele já deve estar acostumado a fazer configurações, ele vai entender o que quero dizer.

----------


## diegocat

intao eu tentei mais o cara fica sempre ocupado 

pq ele tem dois emprego é dificil pega ele 

eu tentei faze do geito qe voce falo sem ir no site serve e nao clica em apply e sim em salvar 

o canal da rede wireless que sou cliente é 3
e quando configuro do geito qe voce falo parece qe fica no 3 mais quando vou em status fica em 1
ta dificil esse firmware para o dir-600 
tomara que eles lancam uma outra versao =D

----------


## diegocat

esse radio tem como troca o mac dele ?

----------


## 1929

> intao eu tentei mais o cara fica sempre ocupado 
> 
> pq ele tem dois emprego é dificil pega ele 
> 
> eu tentei faze do geito qe voce falo sem ir no site serve e nao clica em apply e sim em salvar 
> 
> o canal da rede wireless que sou cliente é 3
> e quando configuro do geito qe voce falo parece qe fica no 3 mais quando vou em status fica em 1
> ta dificil esse firmware para o dir-600 
> tomara que eles lancam uma outra versao =D


O mesmo sofrimento que tive, cai sempre no canal 1 novamente.
Mas lê bem o que já escrevi para contornar isso.
Reseta para as config de fábrica.
Daí vai em wireless e setup. é a primeira aba dentro do wireless.
Seleciona AP e escreve o nome da rede e o canall
Sai "save".
Volta na mesma aba e agora troca de AP para client.
E escolhe se vai ser bridged ou unbridged.
Eu uso unbridiged e aí abre abaixo a caixa para colocar o IP do servidor mikrotik.
"save"
Daí vai ainda em wireless em advanced e configura as caracteristicas do wireless.
Mas não vai em site survey e manda selecionar e conectar na rede, pois daí voce perde tudo que já fêz. O site survey serve neste caso, só para fazer pesquisa de redes.

Depois configura a Lan com o IP da sua rede interna e a WAn deixa com DHCP automático se o seu provedor usar DHCP auto.
Vai com calma e muita paciencia. Depois que voce conseguir vai ser só maravilha. Vale a pena o esforço.

----------


## diegocat

o meu chipset é rt3050f ele é compativel pra modo cliente ?

----------


## 1929

> o meu chipset é rt3050f ele é compativel pra modo cliente ?



São duas as versões do Dir-600.

Uma é chipset Atheros e a outra é Ralink. Inclusive no forum da dd-wrt tem um tópico que diz que na versão ralink não dá para usar client bridge. Mas não está correta a informação. Dá sim, desde que não use site survey. É aí que está toda a encrenca. Por favor, esqueçam o site survey. Usem ele só para fazer pesquisa de rede. Daí anotem o nome correto da rede e o canal. E façam tudo, partindo do zero, direto nas configurações. 
Tem que partir do zero, pois se voce mandou gravar a rede pelo site survey, daí em diante mesmo que voce queira ir lá e colocar manualmente em wireless setup, ele não vai gravar.

Quando instalado o dd-wrt, em status, vai aparecer qual é o chipset.
Mas basicamente o firmware é o mesmo.
Não sei se na versão atheros também tem este bug de não gravar o canal.

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

1929...feito!!!!!
é como diz o hino da nossa terra né tchê...
"Sirvam nossas façanhas de modelo....a toda terra...!""
Abraço.

----------


## 1929

> 1929...feito!!!!!
> é como diz o hino da nossa terra né tchê...
> "Sirvam nossas façanhas de modelo....a toda terra...!""
> Abraço.


Não sou muito afeito a hinos, mas tem dois hinos que são um primor na letra e na música.
O Hino Nacional é uma obra prima. Mas pergunta quem fêz? Joaquim Osório Duique Estraada e a música de Francisco Manoel da Silva. Quem eram? A história não entra em detalhes mas estes caras eram bons.

E com o hino do Rio Grande do Sul, não é muito diferente. foram Francisco Pinto da Fontoura e Joaquim José Mendanha. Também não são muito conhecidos. Mas estes também eram bons. Uma letra e uma música que é um primor.

Tem tando artista fazendo enorme sucesso e não chegam nem perto da qualidade aritísticas destes dois hinos. Não sei de outros estados, mas talvêz seja muito semelhante.

Mas Leandro, tu não nos contou como foi a configuração para cliente. Foi de cara? Acho que no teu caso deu direto pois estava trabalhando só com uma rede e não precisou do bendito "site survey".

----------


## diegocat

intao o meu é o bendito chipset ralink eu ja resetei o dir600 e fui sem ir sitesurvei fui direto na wireless configuraçao e digitei td e nao grava o canal que no meu caso é o 3 sempre volta pro 1 e nao clico sempre em salvar em vez de apply

----------


## 1929

> intao o meu é o bendito chipset ralink eu ja resetei o dir600 e fui sem ir sitesurvei fui direto na wireless configuraçao e digitei td e nao grava o canal que no meu caso é o 3 sempre volta pro 1 e nao clico sempre em salvar em vez de apply


Então vamos por etapas. Reseta para as config de fábrica. Depois entra novamente no rádio que vai estar com o ip 192.168.1.1
vai em wireless e logo na primeira Aba, "basic settings"
Daí seleciona AP, coloca o nome da rede e o canal. Save.
Vê se não ficou gravado o canal que voce quer?
Correto?

Vai de novo na mesma wireless "basic settings" e muda o modo Ap para client. E seleciona mais abaixo bridge ou unbridged dependendo de como vai estar tua topologia. Se for unbridged vai abrir mais abaixo uma janela para colocar o ip do servidor.
Save

Agora vai em *Setup* bem no canto esquerdo em cima.
Seleciona *WAn* em dhcp automático. E logo abaixo em network setup voce coloca o ip da sua rede interna, em *router ip* pois estamos usando o tradicional cliente isp, onde o roteador de dá um ip diferente do ip da rede do provedor. Isto ajuda a evitar o famigerado broadcast na rede.

Descendo mais um pouco na página voce vai configurar sua range de ips para a rede interna. Deixa em DHCP ativado e coloca o ip inicial e o final dentro da mesma faixa de ip que está em router ip.

O DNS voce coloca o ip do servidor.
As tres caixa logo a seguir, dns masquerade , dhcp masquerade e autoritative deixa marcado.
save
Até agora está tudo gravado mas ainda não está valendo.
Então agora apply settings.
Quando voltar, vai em status e vê se não ficou gravado o canal. Deve estar e também o Ip que ele pegou na rede.


vai em Status e vê se ficou gravado o canal correto.

----------


## diegocat

fiz como voce disse passo a passo e o radio continua voltando para o canal 1

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

Boa tarde 1929,

Fiz desta forma os 2 ap's estão se comunicando uma maravilha, mas os hosts conectados ao router 1 não se comunicam com o router 2 e vice-versa.

Sabe como posso fazer com que elas se comuniquem?

----------


## diegocat

to começando a desisti do meu dir-600 com dd-wrt vo se vendo ele pra compra outro qe suporta modo cliente ;/

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

TÁ estranho hein.....
um *técnico de provedor de internet* não sabe configurar um rádio^??? Essa eu nunca vi...

Amigo, se voce não tem conhecimento técnico pra configurar esse rádio, melhor não mexer nele ok.
Peça que alguém que conheça , configure pra voce.
Conforme foi falado, é bem simples de configurar, qualquer pessoa com o mínimo de inteligência configura esse rádio.

----------


## UMPOUKODETUDO

Boa tarde,

Tenho um DIR-600 sendo usado como Repetidor de um DIR-300.

No DIR-600 quero colocar uma antena TP-Link TL-ANT2412D 12Dbi outdoor.

Quando coloco ela com o cabo pig tail, parece que o sinal não melhora, e isso que o local que preciso acessar fica em média 50 metros da Antena.

Por padrão o Dir-600 está com TX Power: 71

Será que tenho que configurar algo diferente?

msn: [email protected]
Skype: Skoll-Bar

Valeu

----------


## 1929

> Boa tarde,
> 
> Tenho um DIR-600 sendo usado como Repetidor de um DIR-300.
> 
> No DIR-600 quero colocar uma antena TP-Link TL-ANT2412D 12Dbi outdoor.
> 
> Quando coloco ela com o cabo pig tail, parece que o sinal não melhora, e isso que o local que preciso acessar fica em média 50 metros da Antena.
> 
> Por padrão o Dir-600 está com TX Power: 71
> ...


eu particularmente não acredito muito em melhor ganho com estas antenas de uso indoor. Já testei no passado e normalmente o desempenho de uma de 5 ou de 8, foi o mesmo.
E nesta distância não há necessidade de aumentar potência não. 71 é o default dele.
Quando troca o firmware para o dd-wrt, abre configuração até 250mw. Mas é muita coisa.

----------


## UMPOUKODETUDO

> eu particularmente não acredito muito em melhor ganho com estas antenas de uso indoor. Já testei no passado e normalmente o desempenho de uma de 5 ou de 8, foi o mesmo.
> E nesta distância não há necessidade de aumentar potência não. 71 é o default dele.
> Quando troca o firmware para o dd-wrt, abre configuração até 250mw. Mas é muita coisa.


Bom dia 1929, 

Esse modelo de antena é externo, por isso eu comprei.
O problema é que a distância é pouca, mas o sinal normal com 5dBi não chega, é uma sala com vidro espelhado e tem um muro com cerca elétrica do lado.

Se eu comprar essas antenas Aquario tipo Grade de 25 dBi, será que é ai chega o sinal?

Tem alguma manha pra montar essas antenas?

Valeu

----------


## 1929

> Bom dia 1929, 
> 
> Esse modelo de antena é externo, por isso eu comprei.
> O problema é que a distância é pouca, mas o sinal normal com 5dBi não chega, é uma sala com vidro espelhado e tem um muro com cerca elétrica do lado.
> 
> Se eu comprar essas antenas Aquario tipo Grade de 25 dBi, será que é ai chega o sinal?
> 
> Tem alguma manha pra montar essas antenas?
> 
> Valeu


DEsculpe, eu não tinha me atentado para o modelito. Logo me veio a mente aquelas anteninhas maiores para uso indoor.
Mas mesmo com aquelas voce deveria ter sinal.

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> Boa tarde,
> 
> Tenho um DIR-600 sendo usado como Repetidor de um DIR-300.
> 
> No DIR-600 quero colocar uma antena TP-Link TL-ANT2412D 12Dbi outdoor.
> 
> Quando coloco ela com o cabo pig tail, parece que o sinal não melhora, e isso que o local que preciso acessar fica em média 50 metros da Antena.
> 
> Por padrão o Dir-600 está com TX Power: 71
> ...


 Usa uma antena de 8dbi sem obstaculos na frente dela e no outro ponto usa a mesma antena no ap ou placa de rede pci .
podes usar tambem essas antenas pequena de uns 14 ou 18 dbi de grade em um dos pontos ligada ao ap.
Usa um cabo pigtail de otima qualidade de uns 2m no maximo entre a antena de grade externa e o seu dir 600. se preciso for coloca ele dentro de uma cx hermetica e usa POE pra ligar a fonte dentro de casa.
manha pra instalar nao tem nenhuma . tem que saber apenas .
quanto a potencia usa no maximo 71mw . com 50mw,bem configurado o AP, e bem direcionada a antena , essas antenas de 24dbi tu faz 10km facil. potencia nao é sinonimo de qualidade amigo!!!
qualidade é configuracao certa, e equipamento correto pra cada caso.

----------


## luckmatrix

Bom dia pessoal! Sou iniciante aqui, estou em bridge com um dlink 500 B, tenho um siemens speedstream 4200 qual seria o menos pior heheh? Coloquei o dd wrt no meu Dir-600 e estou com algumas duvidas, de 71mw posso aumentar até quanto com segurança? para uma maior distancia dos canais de 1 a 11 qual seria o mais indicado? Tem umas partes da casa que pegam muito fraco o sinal, pois tem várias paredes.
Grato!

----------


## 1929

> Bom dia pessoal! Sou iniciante aqui, estou em bridge com um dlink 500 B, tenho um siemens speedstream 4200 qual seria o menos pior heheh? Coloquei o dd wrt no meu Dir-600 e estou com algumas duvidas, de 71mw posso aumentar até quanto com segurança? para uma maior distancia dos canais de 1 a 11 qual seria o mais indicado? Tem umas partes da casa que pegam muito fraco o sinal, pois tem várias paredes.
> Grato!


Ele vem por default em 71mW. Voce tem opção até 250mW mas se colocar em 100mw já vai melhorar. Vai testando, mas sempre usa a menor potencia possivel.
Voce tem ainda a opção de escolher entre deixar b/g ou só b. As vezes só em b fica um sinal mais estável

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> Ele vem por default em 71mW. Voce tem opção até 250mW mas se colocar em 100mw já vai melhorar. Vai testando, mas sempre usa a menor potencia possivel.
> Voce tem ainda a opção de escolher entre deixar b/g ou só b. As vezes só em b fica um sinal mais estável


Coloca em b se for usar outdoor e em G se for usar dentro de casa.
potencia outdoor começa com 32mw e vai testando a qualidade do sinal na outra ponta.
quanto menos potencia melhor fica o enlace. tenho 6 radios desse rodando com potencias entre 16 e 63mw.
usa canal 11 se for enviar link pra longe e um canal baixo tipo 1 ou 6 se for usar dentro de casa.
podes ainda usar o software netstumbler pra checar quais os canais mais poluidos e fugir deles.

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> Coloca em b se for usar outdoor e em G se for usar dentro de casa.
> potencia outdoor começa com 32mw e vai testando a qualidade do sinal na outra ponta.
> quanto menos potencia melhor fica o enlace. tenho 6 radios desse rodando com potencias entre 16 e 63mw.
> usa canal 11 se for enviar link pra longe e um canal baixo tipo 1 ou 6 se for usar dentro de casa.
> podes ainda usar o software netstumbler pra checar quais os canais mais poluidos e fugir deles.


Usa antena de 8dbi c3tech nele que melhorará 100% tua cobertura. outra coisa é usar a uns 1,80 do chao , e longe de parede. aqui instalei em um cliente no forro de gesso de cabeça pra baixo (somente era visível no teto a antena )o ap ficou dentro do gesso.

----------


## luckmatrix

Obrigado!, mas qual tem maior alcance? A B G ou N? e que frequencia seria mais indicado?

na verdade serão ligados apenas 2 notebooks coisa simples, grato!

----------


## mktguaruja

Amigo geralmente notebook so tem B e G, so se for os moderno e top que te A e N.

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> Amigo geralmente notebook so tem B e G, so se for os moderno e top que te A e N.


Se o teu notebook tiver placa que trabalhe em N op maior alcance indoor é com este. senão coloca B que fica mais estável e alcança mais locais. outra dica é coloca noi máximo 11mbps na velocidade , pois assim mesmo que seu note esteja muito longe do ap ele irá manter-se conectado.

----------


## wleandro

Olá, gostaria de saber dos amigos que possuem o dir-600 + dd-wrt com o QoS ativado, o que estão achando do desempenho do Dir-600 ? O desempenho do QoS é safisfatório ?

----------


## Felipy2K

Galera , instalei ontem a ultima versao da DD-WRT no meu DIR 600, mas estou tendo problemas para setar um ip diferente do padrao 192.168.1.1, ele simplesmente nao aceita nada diferente disso e ao dar uma save ou apply ele fica em load e sai do browser ...
depois so reset, o ip escolhido nao fica disponivel e nem o padrao entra. alguem sabe o que pode ser?

----------


## fellissiani

Pessoal preciso de Ajuda, tenho na minha casa um internet que recebe sinal via radio em um DIR600 configurado com Firmware DDWRT que fica otimo a transmissão, partindo deste mando o sinal para um roteador simples da marca JCG que transmite para meu pc e wi fi para o notebook de meu irmão, até ai tudo atimo, mais eu faço vamos dizer uma boa ação em fornecer para uma familia vizinha de casa que tem um pczinho simples la mais não tem condições de colocar uma net paga como eu trabalho e meu irmão tb so estamos em casa a noite eu fiz um acesso para eles via wi-fi, comprei uma plaquinha usb no paraguai coloquei para eles e disponbilizo uma conexão de 350 k (para abrir paginas e msn e orkut) se torna uma conexão tipo discada mais para quem não tem condições e de graça esta otimo. Bom vamos la meu problema, comprei ou dir 600 e meu amigo colocou o DDWRT pois o sinal do DIR é melhor que o JCG que tenho, mais eu não sei fazer funcionar o controle de banda ja procurei em varios foruns e nada estou com o aparelho parado em casa e não consigo usar pois se colocar como esta sem divisão o pessoal vai poder usar a vontade vcs sabem como fica não é, ja até mandei um e-mail para o Leandra da Superlinkwifi. Aguardo uma ajuda. Obrigado antecipadamente.

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> Pessoal preciso de Ajuda, tenho na minha casa um internet que recebe sinal via radio em um DIR600 configurado com Firmware DDWRT que fica otimo a transmissão, partindo deste mando o sinal para um roteador simples da marca JCG que transmite para meu pc e wi fi para o notebook de meu irmão, até ai tudo atimo, mais eu faço vamos dizer uma boa ação em fornecer para uma familia vizinha de casa que tem um pczinho simples la mais não tem condições de colocar uma net paga como eu trabalho e meu irmão tb so estamos em casa a noite eu fiz um acesso para eles via wi-fi, comprei uma plaquinha usb no paraguai coloquei para eles e disponbilizo uma conexão de 350 k (para abrir paginas e msn e orkut) se torna uma conexão tipo discada mais para quem não tem condições e de graça esta otimo. Bom vamos la meu problema, comprei ou dir 600 e meu amigo colocou o DDWRT pois o sinal do DIR é melhor que o JCG que tenho, mais eu não sei fazer funcionar o controle de banda ja procurei em varios foruns e nada estou com o aparelho parado em casa e não consigo usar pois se colocar como esta sem divisão o pessoal vai poder usar a vontade vcs sabem como fica não é, ja até mandei um e-mail para o Leandra da Superlinkwifi. Aguardo uma ajuda. Obrigado antecipadamente.


Segue link com video sobre a firmware dd-wrt.
utilize QOS e configure seus clientes .



Att,

----------


## fellissiani

> Segue link com video sobre a firmware dd-wrt.
> utilize QOS e configure seus clientes .
> 
> 
> 
> Att,


 
Caro amigo Leandro segui o tutorial que vc postou, fiz até alguns testes, determinei o ip 192.168.1.112 tentei fazer algumas regras mais foi em vão pois até limitou a banda coloquei pra teste 500 k de dow e 350 de up, fiz teste de velocidade pelo speedtest, deu certinho, mais que aconteceu que limitou todos os ip não somente o que adicionei, e mesmo deixando o dhcp ligado tambel ficou bloqueado, realmente não sei o que fazer.

----------


## 1929

Amigos, eu só uso ele aqui como bridge.
Não sei no caso do Leandro que também é um aficcionado do dd-wrt.
Mas acho que ainda há alguns bugs na versão para o Dir-600. Por ex, quando seleciona a rede wireless pelo site survey, ele não grava . Tem que colocar na mão o nome da rede. Daí vai bem.
De repente isto que voce está encontrando possa ser algum bug. Na versão para o Dir-300 é redondinho.

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> Amigos, eu só uso ele aqui como bridge.
> Não sei no caso do Leandro que também é um aficcionado do dd-wrt.
> Mas acho que ainda há alguns bugs na versão para o Dir-600. Por ex, quando seleciona a rede wireless pelo site survey, ele não grava . Tem que colocar na mão o nome da rede. Daí vai bem.
> De repente isto que voce está encontrando possa ser algum bug. Na versão para o Dir-300 é redondinho.


É tem esse bug mesmo, que já mandei pro pessoal analisar o porque que acontece.
Quanto a pergunta do fellissiani, tipo, pra controle de banda tem que colocar as regras na mao mesmo "programar" as regras usando iptables. lá vc irá colocar as regras de firewall delimitando velocidades, portas, etc.

----------


## fellissiani

> É tem esse bug mesmo, que já mandei pro pessoal analisar o porque que acontece.
> Quanto a pergunta do fellissiani, tipo, pra controle de banda tem que colocar as regras na mao mesmo "programar" as regras usando iptables. lá vc irá colocar as regras de firewall delimitando velocidades, portas, etc.


 
Caro Amigo li alguma coisa sobre iptables, travei a cabeça, linguagem de programação não tenho noção nenhuma pois pelo que entendi tenho que fazer um tipo de regra para cada ip, na real eu preciso fazer controle em apenas um ip o restante pode ser via dhcp pois vai ficar tudo liberado para as duas maquinas restante sem controle de banda e ainda mais que meu provedor de acesso mudou e agora ta migrando tudo para banda N, ou vou trocar o roteador e comprar um de firmware mais facil de usar, mais o pior que tem que ser um roteador que tenha Banda N, vi dizer que o ap router não suporta N, ou se conhecer algum que faça essa programação estou disposto a pagar para alguem fazer, vamos ver que aparece

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

Leia aqui no fórum mesmo sobre iptables.
o google tambem te ajudará .
Um bom roteador pra N seria o linksys WRT150N novo ou Roteador Wireless Tp-link Tl-wr1043nd + Usb +gigabit100/1000.
Esses dois já testei e te garanto que são muito eficientes.
*
*

----------


## fellissiani

> Leia aqui no fórum mesmo sobre iptables.
> o google tambem te ajudará .
> Um bom roteador pra N seria o linksys WRT150N novo ou Roteador Wireless Tp-link Tl-wr1043nd + Usb +gigabit100/1000.
> Esses dois já testei e te garanto que são muito eficientes.


 
Muito Obrigado pela sua ajuda e dica, como vc ja usou vc pode me informar o controle de banda destes aparelhos são facil de usar, qual dos dois são mais facil de usar o controle de banda e qual aceita o firmware ap router, pois estou indo pro paraguai amanha noite e vou ver um la. antecipo meus agradecimentos.

----------


## leigOhifi

OLa galera Sou nOvo aqui!!
tenHO um problema nem sei c aqui eo lugar certO de postar
mas vai ai:
o Drama q tenho agora eo seguinte tenho um DIR600 com a dd-wrt plugado em uma OMINi 12 dbi
e tenho a cerca de 400 metros um DIR 300 com dd-wrt plugado a uma aquario de 25 dbi fornecendo a rede pra 1 computador e um XBOX 360, já na outra casa(a minha) tenho um DIR 300 com dd-wrt plugado a uma aquario de 25 dbi servindo a rede a um LAPTOP e 1 XbOX360 !! o esquema tá assim:
DIR 600 MODO AP(192.168.1.1) -->DIR 300 MODO CLIENTE E PONTE(DHCP DESLIGADO 192.168.1.2)->
DIR 300 MODO CLIENTE E PONTE(DHCP DESLIGADO 192.168.1.3) Até ai blz!! consigo navegar pingo pra todos um enxerga o outro bakana!!o problema começa quando ligo os dois video games!!
quando um começa a usar a rede o outro cai, dai fika apergunta oq tá acontecendo?
wlWW e até mais!!

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> OLa galera Sou nOvo aqui!!
> tenHO um problema nem sei c aqui eo lugar certO de postar
> mas vai ai:
> o Drama q tenho agora eo seguinte tenho um DIR600 com a dd-wrt plugado em uma OMINi 12 dbi
> e tenho a cerca de 400 metros um DIR 300 com dd-wrt plugado a uma aquario de 25 dbi fornecendo a rede pra 1 computador e um XBOX 360, já na outra casa(a minha) tenho um DIR 300 com dd-wrt plugado a uma aquario de 25 dbi servindo a rede a um LAPTOP e 1 XbOX360 !! o esquema tá assim:
> DIR 600 MODO AP(192.168.1.1) -->DIR 300 MODO CLIENTE E PONTE(DHCP DESLIGADO 192.168.1.2)->
> DIR 300 MODO CLIENTE E PONTE(DHCP DESLIGADO 192.168.1.3) Até ai blz!! consigo navegar pingo pra todos um enxerga o outro bakana!!o problema começa quando ligo os dois video games!!
> quando um começa a usar a rede o outro cai, dai fika apergunta oq tá acontecendo?
> wlWW e até mais!!


No repeater que joga sinal pros videogames vc tem que colocar como AP+WDS.
o wds fechará a conexão com o AP da rede (mesmas conf e mesmo SSID) e a função AP será pros pcs ou dspositivos conectarem na internet. ae vc cria uma subrede com DHCP ativado pros videogames acessarem.

----------


## leigOhifi

olá amigO!
como eu disse sou leigo !!
é só mudar o radio para AP+WDS e abilitar o dhcp?
ou tem mas alguma configuração?
desde já aGRadeço!!

----------


## wleandro

Olá, o DIR-600 suporta alguma versão paga do dd-wrt ?

----------


## paulorct

Senhores, boa noite...meu nome é Paulo e sou novo por aqui...interessei-me pelo DD-WRT por ser baseado em Linux...
Comprei meu DIR-600 justamente pensando no DD-WRT e estava apenas esperando acabar a garantia, porem, ocorreu um problema e gostaria de saber se a instalação do DD-WRT pode resolver (ou se trata-se de um problema relacionado ao hardware).
É o seguinte: ele funcionava normalmente, ligado a um modem Speedstream 4200 (Siemens), apenas distribuindo o sinal em minha casa (atualmente, ao meu PC e ao notebook). De uma hora pra outra, não consegui mais navegar; travou tudo; sem conseguir acessar nem a interface web, resolvi reseta-lo e reconfigura-lo; foi o que fiz, mas ele passou a não aceitar mais criptografia WPA2...a muito custo, fiz funcionar em WEP...
Pergunto: 
Será que o DD-WRT resolve o problema? 

Caso eu decida voltar ao firmware original, isso é possível?

Li alguns relatos de problemas com o DD-WRT...será que com o uso que pretendo, isso se tornaria um obstaculo?

Bom, caso precisem mais alguma informação, estou às ordens...

Boa noite a todos...

Paulo R. C. Trevisan

----------


## RamonMachado

amigos, em modo cliente, ele conecta via PPPOE?

----------


## wleandro

Olá,gostaria da ajuda da galera que está usando o DIR-600 + dd-wrt,estou tentando acessar o modem na minha rede e não consigo, o esquema da minha rede é o seguinte:

Modem SS 5200 Bridge
DIR-600 DD-WRT Build 14311 Router

Como que eu faço na configuração do DIR-600 para que eu possa acessar as configurações do modem ?

----------


## RamonMachado

> Olá,gostaria da ajuda da galera que está usando o DIR-600 + dd-wrt,estou tentando acessar o modem na minha rede e não consigo, o esquema da minha rede é o seguinte:
> 
> Modem SS 5200 Bridge
> DIR-600 DD-WRT Build 14311 Router
> 
> Como que eu faço na configuração do DIR-600 para que eu possa acessar as configurações do modem ?


Amigo, que tal colocar o DIR-600 na mesma faixa de ip do modem?

----------


## wleandro

> Amigo, que tal colocar o DIR-600 na mesma faixa de ip do modem?


 Olá,amigo, tentei colocar na mesma faixa de ip,entretanto não consegui acessar o modem. A configuração de ips atual é a seguinte:
Modem
Ip: 192.168.254.1 
Gateway: 192.168.254.254 ( ip de acesso as configurações do modem).
Máscara de Sub-Rede: 255.255.255.0

Roterador DIR-600
Endereço IP Local: 192.168.1.1
Gateway:192.168.1.1
Máscara de Sub-Rede: 255.255.255.0

Qual seria a configuração de ips certa ?

----------


## RamonMachado

> Olá,amigo, tentei colocar na mesma faixa de ip,entretanto não consegui acessar o modem. A configuração de ips atual é a seguinte:
> Modem
> Ip: 192.168.254.1 
> Gateway: 192.168.254.254 ( ip de acesso as configurações do modem).
> Máscara de Sub-Rede: 255.255.255.0
> 
> Roterador DIR-600
> Endereço IP Local: 192.168.1.1
> Gateway:192.168.1.1
> ...


coloque o roteador nesta faixa: 192.168.254.XXX

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

com o firm DD-WRT ele funciona em modo cliente bridge repassando o mac da placa de rede ? estou pensando em usa-lo para clientes que usam o mesmo ap mas com planos idependentes (predios e vilas por exemplo) pois ai consigo controlar os mac's ..




> Cara!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> É ridiculo o que a DLINK eoutras empresas fazem...
> Coloquei ontem a firmware dd-wrt no Dlink dir 600!!
> Linux é fodaaaaaaaaaaaa veio!!!
> Liberei coisas que nao tinha com a firm da dlink. DLIXOOOOOOOOO!!!!!
> tipo, agora tenho gerenciamento profissional em um radio considerado normal!!!
>  muitoo bala!!! 
> Indico a todos, é facil rapido e extremamente bacana o firmware. ja usava em um linksys wrt, agora to com os dois dlinks dir 600 bombando na rede conectados a 4km com aquario 25dbi usando 2.4GHZ N !!!
> testei com antena omni que vem com ele e se conectavam a 150mbps os dois!!!
> ...

----------


## ArilsonWestLink

Carlinho,

O DIR-600 não funciona em modo bridge. Eu testei aqui e não funcionou. Se não me engano, tem esta informação no site do DD-WRT.

Abraços.
Arilson

----------


## wleandro

> Olá,amigo, tentei colocar na mesma faixa de ip,entretanto não consegui acessar o modem. A configuração de ips atual é a seguinte:
> Modem
> Ip: 192.168.254.1 
> Gateway: 192.168.254.254 ( ip de acesso as configurações do modem).
> Máscara de Sub-Rede: 255.255.255.0
> 
> Roterador DIR-600
> Endereço IP Local: 192.168.1.1
> Gateway:192.168.1.1
> ...





> Olá,gostaria da ajuda da galera que está usando o DIR-600 + dd-wrt,estou tentando acessar o modem na minha rede e não consigo, o esquema da minha rede é o seguinte:
> 
> Modem SS 5200 Bridge
> DIR-600 DD-WRT Build 14311 Router
> 
> Como que eu faço na configuração do DIR-600 para que eu possa acessar as configurações do modem ?


Consegui resolver esse problema.

Fiz o seguinte:

Em Command Shell:
digitei o código:ifconfig vlan2:0 192.168.254.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 
salvei Startup
depois digitei esse código: /usr/sbin/iptables -I POSTROUTING -t nat -o vlan2 -d 192.168.254.0/24 -j MASQUERADE
depois salvei em firewall ,
depois disso reniciei o roteador dir-600.

Depois desse procedimento consigo acessar o modem SS 5200. fica a dica para galera que tem o mesmo problema.

----------


## aragaoenton

Caros amigos,

Preciso de ajuda.

Tenho um D-LINK DIR-600, P\N: IIR600ZDIBZ..B2G, H\W Ver.: B2, F\W Ver.:2.02. Instalei o firmware da DD-WRT correspondente a este modelo. Configurei seguindo as instruções deste e de vários sites, e ele não funcionou na minha NET VIRTUA COMBO.
Tentei retornar ao firmware original e não consigo mais, no meio da instalação do firmware que possuo como sendo o dele original, apresenta um erro e o processo não finaliza.
Agora tenho uma caixa preta aqui que não consigo usar.
Gostaria de passo-a-passo preciso para o meu problema, pois sou leigo em redes, quanto mais em wireless.
Quais os arquivos que tenho que ter disponiveis quando da instalação?
Para mim tanto faz que ele funcione com DD-WRT ou D-LINK, desde que funcione com um nível de segurança satisfatório.
Agradeço muitíssimo toda a ajuda, pois eu e minha mulher precisamos usar a internet ao mesmo tempo e isso ficou inviável agora.

----------


## leotuxjpa

Amigos,
Estou querendo comprar esse router, mas preciso saber se consigo fazer WDS+AP neste router. Meu cenário:
1.o AP (gateway) + WDS+AP (wireless1)
2.o AP (bridge) + WDS+AP (wireless2)
3.o AP (bridge) + WDS+AP (wireless3)
Isso tudo com o DD-WRT.
Outra coisa, o N tem uma potência maior que o G?

Abraços.
Leo.

----------


## andrelucas

Gente boa tarde! eu comprei recentemente um dlink dir 600 e to afim de atualizar o firmwere como vcs falaram a cima, já até baixei o arquivo, mas tenho duvidas por exemplo: como vou saber se o arquivo que eu baixei é o vedadeiro? em que extenção ele tá? em bin?

----------


## andrelucas

leandro boa tarde! estou fazendo curso de redes de computadores e tenho interesse em aprimorar meus conhecimentos, pois não se aprende tudo em um curso. E tambem tenho um dir 600 e gostaria de atulizar o firm dele. Vc disse que usa um conectado a 4km com antena aquarios, por acasso vc não usa o wan e sim um pig tail com a antena pra receber serviço de internet?

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> leandro boa tarde! estou fazendo curso de redes de computadores e tenho interesse em aprimorar meus conhecimentos, pois não se aprende tudo em um curso. E tambem tenho um dir 600 e gostaria de atulizar o firm dele. Vc disse que usa um conectado a 4km com antena aquarios, por acasso vc não usa o wan e sim um pig tail com a antena pra receber serviço de internet?


Exato, antena EXterna!!
Com antena de 2dbi normal dele não faz nunca essa distancia.
Em testes de campo com dd-wrt em dois dir-600 fechei 10km (com visada full) e 70mw de pot.
O serviço em si de internet é o ponto A que gerencia. os radios apenas fazem o LINK .estão em bridge ,ok.
O uso de antenas Zirok (disco off-set)24dbi aumentou em 30% o sinal recebido neste mesmo teste. o alinhamento que é mais chato, mas é fácil ainda assim.

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> Amigos,
> Estou querendo comprar esse router, mas preciso saber se consigo fazer WDS+AP neste router. Meu cenário:
> 1.o AP (gateway) + WDS+AP (wireless1)
> 2.o AP (bridge) + WDS+AP (wireless2)
> 3.o AP (bridge) + WDS+AP (wireless3)
> Isso tudo com o DD-WRT.
> Outra coisa, o N tem uma potência maior que o G?
> 
> Abraços.
> Leo.


O Padrao N não tem nada a ver com potencia amigo. leia mais sobre o padrao N na wikipedia ,ok.

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

> Caros amigos,
> 
> Preciso de ajuda.
> 
> Tenho um D-LINK DIR-600, P\N: IIR600ZDIBZ..B2G, H\W Ver.: B2, F\W Ver.:2.02. Instalei o firmware da DD-WRT correspondente a este modelo. Configurei seguindo as instruções deste e de vários sites, e ele não funcionou na minha NET VIRTUA COMBO.
> Tentei retornar ao firmware original e não consigo mais, no meio da instalação do firmware que possuo como sendo o dele original, apresenta um erro e o processo não finaliza.
> Agora tenho uma caixa preta aqui que não consigo usar.
> Gostaria de passo-a-passo preciso para o meu problema, pois sou leigo em redes, quanto mais em wireless.
> Quais os arquivos que tenho que ter disponiveis quando da instalação?
> ...


 
Por isso que sempre alertamos: Se não souber configurar o roteador, *NÃO FAÇA O PROCESSO!!*
No própio site do dd-wrt tem essa _advertencia_ que uma vez modificado, não tem mais volta,ok.
Caso queiras recuperar ou configurar seu radio, posso tentar pra voce, basta que seja enviado o radio.
Moro em porto alegre,RS,OK.
Aind Pode ser recuperado sim,ok.

----------


## GuileW

Amigos,

A Ap Router possui uma versão beta que funciona neste Dlink DIR 600 H/W B1 ou B2. Temos algumas licenças gratuitas para testes. Entre em contato em PVT.

----------


## 1929

> Amigos,
> 
> A Ap Router possui uma versão beta que funciona neste Dlink DIR 600 H/W B1 ou B2. Temos algumas licenças gratuitas para testes. Entre em contato em PVT.


Opa, é uma boa notícia saber que a Aprouter está entrando pelos caminhos do chipset Atheros.

----------


## GuileW

> Opa, é uma boa notícia saber que a Aprouter está entrando pelos caminhos do chipset Atheros.


Na verdade esta revisão de hardware possui chipset Ralink RT3050. Mas também temos firmware para plataforma Atheros (Senao EOC-5610/5611/1650)

----------


## 1929

> Na verdade esta revisão de hardware possui chipset Ralink RT3050. Mas também temos firmware para plataforma Atheros (Senao EOC-5610/5611/1650)


Aprendi mais uma. Não sabia que os Dir-300 também tinham esta versão com Ralink

----------


## alissow

Olá pessoal...
Gostaria de saber qual a build do dd-wrt que vcs utilizam no DIR-600... e qual é a mais estável... pq ja li em alguns foruns que a 14896 a conexão fica caindo com alguns usuários...

Vlw, abraço!

----------


## bitsfly

Olá comunidade under.
Comprei 2 dir600 e estao com firm C1 Versao:3 e nao B1/B2. Pergunta: posso utilizar uma dessas versoes DD-WRT, sem perder o equipamento? Alguem saberia me dar essa informaçao?

----------


## 1929

> Olá comunidade under.
> Comprei 2 dir600 e estao com firm C1 Versao:3 e nao B1/B2. Pergunta: posso utilizar uma dessas versoes DD-WRT, sem perder o equipamento? Alguem saberia me dar essa informaçao?



Segundo o site deles, as versões são B1/B2
A versão C1 está como dir-605, mas também é compatível.
Router Database | www.dd-wrt.com

----------


## bitsfly

> Segundo o site deles, as versões são B1/B2
> A versão C1 está como dir-605, mas também é compatível.
> Router Database | www.dd-wrt.com


Obrigado 1929. Mas no site a versao C1 esta com o DIR-615, pq a do DIR-605 é D1. Mas no caso, nao encontrei se dizem que a Dir-615 é compativel com o Dir-600. Será que C1 do Dir-615 e compativel com o Dir-600? Se for, vou configura-los hoje mesmo.
Grato se responder este.
Abç

----------


## 1929

> Obrigado 1929. Mas no site a versao C1 esta com o DIR-615, pq a do DIR-605 é D1. Mas no caso, nao encontrei se dizem que a Dir-615 é compativel com o Dir-600. Será que C1 do Dir-615 e compativel com o Dir-600? Se for, vou configura-los hoje mesmo.
> Grato se responder este.
> Abç


Exatamente, eu é que me confundi nas linhas da tabela.
Então o que voce tem aí é o Dir-615 se é versão C1.
E lá diz que é compatível.
Por via das dúvidas confirma com as especificações do rádio, comparando com o datasheet do 600.

----------


## wleandro

Olá, existe há possibilidade de configurar o dd-wrt no dir-600 para funcionar como swit ?

----------


## misterbogus

alguem já consegiu instalar no dir-600 C1 ?

----------


## andrelucas

Leandro como vai blz cara!estou com um problema, não consigo configura meu roteador para cliente com uma antena aquarius externa, o firm dele é dd wrt e ele é um dir 600, me dá uma luz aí cara por favor!

----------


## lesaohouse

oi tenho um D-Link DIR-600 e queria atualizar ela para DD-WRT so que no database so tem o da versao b1 e b2 o meu dir 600 e c1 sera que da problema atualizar alquem ja testou no c1 ou c2

----------


## misterbogus

> oi tenho um D-Link DIR-600 e queria atualizar ela para DD-WRT so que no database so tem o da versao b1 e b2 o meu dir 600 e c1 sera que da problema atualizar alquem ja testou no c1 ou c2


no forum da ddwrt diz que não funfa não. já pesquisei muito.
tente trocar por um dir601 que é o dir-600 atheros com com antena fixa tipo a do linksys, o que dá para colocar um adaptador para conexão sma também.

----------


## lesaohouse

nao vou nem meche então

----------


## netosdr

Ja tem algum tempo o topico, no site diz que nao funfa, mas alguem conseguiu fazer funcionar no dlink dir-600 rev C1?

----------


## fb.facil

boa noite!!

Fui fazer o procedimento para instalar o dd wrt no meu dir-600 e acho que fiz algo errado. Tentei pelo método alternativo (http://dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/DIR-600) pois do convencional não estava dando certo. Acontece que depois que o roteador tentou reiniciar, não ligou mais... não acende luz alguma. Ou seja, "morreu".
Tem algo a fazer para tentar recuperá-lo?
Grato.

----------


## Lobo Alpha

Olá,

Poderiam me ajudar? acabei de atualizar meu roteador dir-600 pra DD-WRT, gostaria que vocês me ajudassem não estou sabendo configurar o mesmo.
Logo abaixo citarei minhas duvidas

1º como posso mudar o ip padrao 192.1.1.1 por outra classe de ip?
2º como configurar o rede wireless

Já fiz de tudo não sei mais o que fazer, lembrando uso um modem da netvirtua do modelo, SVG1202 Motorola, eu desativei o wireless desse modem. só o roteador que vai mandar internet para os pcs etc.

me ajudem. o qto antes, estou usando a internet via cabo, tenho que configurar ainda hoje pra liberar internet via wireless.. 
Obs: notei que meu roteador ali no power dele, esta meio verde alaranjado, nao sei se tem algo haver.

me ajuda a configurar o roteador.

no aguardo

----------


## labrbomfim

Alguém atualizou um Bullet 2HP? Ví em um TP-Link que tem até hotspot... meu firm do Bullet 2HP é XS2.ar2316.v4.0.1.4978.111219.2121, posso baixar qualquer dd-wrt para Bullet 2HP? A função de hotpot é igual a do Mikrotik?

Valeu.

----------


## 1929

> Alguém atualizou um Bullet 2HP? Ví em um TP-Link que tem até hotspot... meu firm do Bullet 2HP é XS2.ar2316.v4.0.1.4978.111219.2121, posso baixar qualquer dd-wrt para Bullet 2HP? A função de hotpot é igual a do Mikrotik?
> 
> Valeu.


Não sei se é bom negócio atualizar equipamentos da linha Ubiquiti, pois daí vai ter o custo da licença.... que não é tão baixo assim.
TP-link e D-link são gratuitos

----------

